# Question about Tournament Classes



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

We shot Grenville that way on Sunday Brian and no one complained at all.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Brian, I agree with you on this. This is just a case of one person inflicting his opinion on the masses and getting them all stirred up. One knife or two, the guys doing all the whining don't stand a chance of winning it anyways. The down side to the crown is that the first shoot is up against Rockland. I'd think about popping up if there wasn't something so close to home. We had the same thing here yesterday. Two shoots that got around 60 shooters each and now 3 weeks until the next one instead of two shoots on different days that could get 120 shooters each.


----------



## cmckay (Jan 20, 2009)

I know as one of the organizers of this tournament my opinion shouldn't count but I felt the need to post it anyway. I don't see what the big deal is all about and was frankly surprised it turned into such a big discussion.
Since I started archery I have always had a Hunter set-up but if I got to a tournament and there was nobody in my class I had 2 choices. Stay in my class and "win" or jump into a class with other shooters and compete. I always chose the later when I could. I have shot Open, FBR and Men's Hunter all with my Hunter set-up. Sometimes I won, most times I didn't but I would rather "lose" than "win" because I was the only one in the class. Last year I won 1st in both the OAA Triple Crown and the Provincials but as good as it looks on paper it's a hollow victory as there was never more than 2 of us in the class and I was the only one to compete in all 3 legs of the Triple Crown. I think that the 3 class system we are using this year in our Triple Crown will become the norm for indoor tournaments as the cost of targets, prizes etc.. rises and the numbers of archers dwindles it's the only way clubs can afford to offer quality targets and prizes.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

*2009 Ottaw Valley Triple Crown*

I wish you the best of luck at your 2009 Triple Crown and a great turnout. You guys always, always put on a super shoot! The word is now out about the change in classes from those used in previous Triple Crown shoots and people can now make an informed decision before committing to the three shoots. Glad to see your 2009 Triple Crown advert on the OAA website.

Unfortunately there are three shoots on the date of your third leg:

April 19, 2009 - Parkline Sportsman's Club, 3rd leg - Indoor 3D Upper Ottawa Valley Triple Crown

April 19, 2009 - Kingston Archery Club, Seaway Challenge 2nd Leg 

April 19, 2009 - Rockland Field Archers, Indoor 3D, Rockland

Again, best of luck on a successful tournament.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## stknives (Jun 16, 2008)

The biggest hurdle organizers face is getting people out to the shoots ,the idea of the triple crown is to attract shooters from all around the area and to participate in all 3 shoots.I feel by eliminating classes you are no longer encouraging people to com out.In the big picture what is the real difference in having more classes.
Murray


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*replies*

I find it funny that 2 of the respondents have not participated in the winter triple crown, bruce your for it but are not going to attend because there is something closer and when you refer to the person stirring it up and doesn`t have a chance who are you referring too, Please don`t make statements you can`t back up.... educated answers are what the club are looking for here... you all know to get people out you have to caterer all levels of shooting skills having one compound class you might as well make it an invitational shoot so only the top 5 guys get invited... I agree that maybe to get one of the expensive knives that 3-4 people have to be in each class for the series to justify the expense... again this category does not affect me but if you want numbers you have to cater to the shooters not the executive. Grenville has had low numbers because of the heat previously in their location , there was at least 8-10 request for heat and the club had to find a sponsor for the heat or their numbers might of been down .. and way to go I think it was paul who donated the money for the heat... nice going ... clubs are there to develop the sport and incourage shooters to come out


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*baldini*

bruce first leg is feb 15 in petawwa none conflicting... are you going....ted


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I for one am really looking forward to this shoot. It's too bad that things are getting blown out of proportion about this.

Can't wait to try to win onle of those knives ! 

Good luck to all who come out. 26 more days!!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

JDoupe said:


> I for one am really looking forward to this shoot. It's too bad that things are getting blown out of proportion about this.
> 
> Can't wait to try to win onle of those knives !
> 
> Good luck to all who come out. 26 more days!!!!!




...or a ribbon...or a good solid "Atta Boy"!....


...I'm really not hard to please....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Classes*

bryan in rebuttle to less # of classes and yes you are running the show here... Then why was the hunter class incorporated a couple of years ago???? You and I know it was for the average Joe average shooter.. Now even trad is broken up into 2 classes longbow and recurve because of performance issues.. just a thought here.....cheers


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Tes, I thought the first leg was the 8th. I will most likely pop up the valley to Petawawa for the 15th. Have to wait and see about the rest.


----------



## cmckay (Jan 20, 2009)

The Hunter Class was added mainly for outdoors. Most clubs don't even offer a Hunter Class indoors. Everyone is shooting from the same line, same distance and most indoor tournaments are under 35 yrds. Outdoors is where we need the different class distinctions, and in my opinion there are a few classes we could do away with outdoors as well...but that's another story.
I'm sure ClassicHunter will need to have the last word on this subject so take it away...this will be ours.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

*My situation*

You folks have always hosted a great shoot and I look forward to it each year.It gives me a chance to see all of you and catch up on things.
Like most archers I travel with a group of people to share costs and have company on long drives.As it stands a few of them feel there archery skills are not adequate to compete in an all compound shoot.And will now be going to a closer shoot instead.As much as I do enjoy your shoot it now leaves me with the possibility of not making it.No one has done more for archery than Murray.He's donated his knives to many clubs for many years now.I know I've 
probably paid for one through draws and still don't own one.
His personality is as bright as his knives. It's me Murray (Charles)...
Best wishes for your shoot.


----------



## stknives (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Charles,
I have made an offer to the clubs to help them out if they were to have more classes but they seem to have their minds made up.
Murray


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Ok ok*

BRYAN WHERE DO YOU GET YOUR INFO ABOUT MOST CLUBS DON`T EVEN HOST A HUNTER CLASS ???? SORRY BUT DON`T TRY TO MISLEAD PEOPLE HERE HUNTER CLASS IS NOW ONE OF THE LARGEST CLASSES DANNY DODGE AND A FEW OF THE BOYS SHOOT HUNTER CLASS... PLEASE NAME THE CLUBS, AND BE HONEST HERE, WHO DON`T HAVE A HUNTER CLASS AND YES I WILL SPEAK UP HERE BECAUSE I SPEAK TRUTHS NOT BS....DID YOU NOT HAVE A HUNTER CLASS IN THE LAST TRIPLE CROWN INDOOR OR OUT DOOR AND MOST CLUBS HAVE 2 SETS OF TARGETS FOR TRAD AND HUNTER INDOORS AND THEN THE FARTHER DISTANCE CLASSES... GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT, AND THAT IS FOR INDOOR ...AS WELL... yOU TRAVEL AROUND, YOU SHOT THE NATIONALS DIFFERENT PEGS RIGHT , WORLDS DIFFERENT PEGS RIGHT, PLEASE SOME ONE WAS TRYING TO HELP YOU HERE AND YOU DUMPED ON THEM , BUT HOPE YOU ARE WILLING TO ACCEPT THE OUTCOME ...i WISH YOU THE BEST REMMBER i THINK FCA AND OAA HAVE HUNTER CLASSES LISTED AS WELL AS IBO....


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Ted
Don't use capitals with me. Check the profile its 
my wife making comments
I've been nothing but professional in this
We have NEVER had hunter class in our indoor triple crown
Because our shoots are based on the traditional max. Because
both Petawawa and Madawaska can't get more than that in 
their buildings 
I full know what hunter class is all about I shot it my first 
year of competing. I am also a big supporter of it and don't
know why more people don't shoot it outdoors.
What is the big issue here? You were the first one to 
defend North Bay Bowhunters when they run their tournament
with their own rules. Why can't we, we want to try something 
different so why can't we? 
My name is also spelled Brian with an i not a y

Brian


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

There is only one club that has a indoor Hunter Class and that was Border and it now closed.Ted I shot hunter only last year to prepare for the Worlds ,I normally shoot MBR,Bhul.This has gone on to long and if you dont like the way things are run you should stay at home, or form a new club and run it the way you want.We all do this for fun ,It is just a knife.DAN


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

So long as people are privvy to how things are going to run far enough in advance, run it how you choose. People can vote with their dollars/participation.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*help*

Guys sorry about caps left them on by accident... My point here is the clubs are trying to survive Right low turn outs and no funding.. clubs ask for input well I gave some.... trying to keep numbers up... I agree you can run your tournament the way you want and I`ll probably attend as I said before your ruling does not affect me..I do agree with hoody on this one you should advise people of the changes WELL in advance like here on at and maybe flyers at previous shoots since your add did not make it into the oaa book.. Again I apologize for being over zellous on this but I have a passion for all clubs to survive and keep in the black and stay open... MY last comment on this issue..


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Both the FCA and OAA currently have a provision in their shooting regs that stipulates if a particular equipment classification does not have sufficient participation in that classification for a period of time (3 years) then the classification becomes dormant.

Don't be suprised in a few years if you see a shrinking of classes in the OAA. Had the decision been made to use retroactive data in determining classes when the OAA made the switch to FCA rules last year, (as I supported) there would be far less classes now.

As I understand it, people shoot archery events for two reasons........ one to socialize and enjoy the day doing something they love (shooting a bow), and two to compete.

If there were no classifications, and events were only planned for fun, then the first reason would still be valid for most. And if you are of the mind to want to bring competition into the mix, why would you wish to compete in a class where there is no competition?

If competition is your thing, why then would you want to participate in a class where, by virtue of a lack of participants, there is no competition?

Support the clubs that support the sport, go out and just shoot your bow!

Brian, good luck with your event, I hope you have a great day, and thank you for putting your effort into providing for something that we all enjoy.

Cheers


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree it is harder and harder for clubs to stay afloat. Numbers are down at events, and so are the number of events in this area ( Woodstock ). I believe some of the reasons for this is:
1. the number of events on the same day, instead of spacing them out
2. the cost for the event for a family has gone from $20-$25 for a family, to upwards of $60 if the whole family goes
3.the organization of how the day flows ( some clubs are very smooth, while others it is so disorganized that it is not funny )

I realize it takes alot of work to make an event happen and it is a select few who do it, but would it not be better to have a great shoot rather than a ****ty one.
Clubs have to reaize that children are the future so make sure that they are taken care of, as for adults I've tried suggesting to clubs in my area to drop the awards ( plaques, pins etc.) and hand out cash instead. The club doesn't have all this money rapped up in awards and can be used in other places.

I think you can cut down on catagories, but you have to remember the average joe and maybe have a catagory for people that just want to shoot and have a fun day (shoot at a cheaper price) .

If you remember the average joe I believe you will see the numbers slowly come back as people are scared when they see or hear the word tournament, and they realize that they are not going to win so why compete.

These are just some suggestions that I have, I don't want to get into any debates, but I think this will help, as they are what I have heard several times in the shop, and at the range.
Brad
Ingold Archery


----------

